# Diary !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wife's Diary:

Tonight, I thought my husband was acting weird. We had made plans to meet at a nice restaurant for dinner. I was shopping with my friends all day long, so I thought he was upset at the fact that I was a bit late, but he made no comment on it. Conversation wasn't flowing, so I suggested that we go somewhere quiet so we could talk. He agreed, but he didn't say much. I asked him what was wrong; He said, 'Nothing.' I asked him if it was my fault that he was upset. He said he wasn't upset, that it had nothing to do with me, and not to worry about it. On the way home, I told him that I loved him. He smiled slightly, and kept driving. I can't explain his behavior I don't know why he didn't say, 'I love you, too.' When we got home, I felt as if I had lost him completely, as if he wanted nothing to do with me anymore. He just sat there quietly, and watched TV. He continued to seem distant and absent. Finally, with silence all around us, I decided to go to bed. About 15 minutes later, he came to bed. But I still felt that he was distracted, and his thoughts were somewhere else. He fell asleep - I cried. I don't know what to do. I'm almost sure that his thoughts are with someone else. My life is a disaster.

Husband's Diary:

Boat wouldn't start, can't figure it out.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Drama.....


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

With myself and with me and my wife it is the same waw and there is no much she can do about it ,execptr too slonsol me and give lots of srupuport to me. Esepleisth when I get in to doning bad spelling modes, give me lots of moral support.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Knapper.... have you been checking AW's posts for accuracy ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Knapper.... have you been checking AW's posts for accuracy ?


I think he's been helping AW


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Knapper.... have you been checking AW's posts for accuracy ?












The diary is about right too!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Dang Knapper . I need some of those!! LOL Good one Don !!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Knapper gives visual confirmation of NO PAIN--NO GAIN!







On the diary, sounds about right-anything outdoors related IS like another woman with some men! Myself included of course! Did I mention my latest pics on my now in my possession rifle? mmmm.....


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Having dental sugery done and was under the influnce of the pre op day.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Story of my life......Stink'n gun aint shooting tight enough, got to clean it, yeah, maybe that will tighten it up! Hope it aint the scope, christ oh mighty, or the barrel shot out!... Hmmmmm


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

knapper said:


> Having dental sugery done and was under the influnce of the pre op day.


I hope all went well knapper, dang that must have been some good stuff. LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

knapper said:


> Having dental sugery done and was under the influnce of the pre op day.


Sorry to hear that knapper, as Don said hope it all went well!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Keep working on those chompers and they will work for you )









Don said what needed to be said.

Smile pretty now.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope all went well with the surgey!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hope youre feeling better now, the mouth rules how the rest of the body feels. The military is concerned about two things when it comes time to deploy outside of the obvious food--and that is your oral health and a will. Just lets you know how important good dental health really is. Keep us posted on your recovery.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The drugs finally wore off and I am back to my normal misspelling and thinking.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good to hear knapper.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...good for you.

Hope your wife did not think you were leaving her


----------

